# HELP!!! TEGU BURNED HIMSELF



## Crisis (Jan 23, 2016)

Tegu has burn on top of his head. Anyone have suggestions on what to do for him?


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 24, 2016)

Put triple antibiotic ointment on the burn areas twice a day for for 2-3 weeks and it should heal over a few sheds... I use this for all of my animals that hurt themselves and it works very good..You can even try Povidone Iodine and you can get both these items at your local walgreens..


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 24, 2016)

Also make your basking lighting higher, it maybe a little too close to the ground level.. Because that burn looks like your lighting is extremely too close. Because this burn looks bented in.


----------



## Crisis (Jan 24, 2016)

Jrock23 said:


> Also make your basking lighting higher, it maybe a little too close to the ground level.. Because that burn looks like your lighting is extremely too close. Because this burn looks bented in.


Thank you! I have A+D ointment on him right now because it helps with burns. I'll bath him and put on triple aintibacterial. His light is close because it can't get hot enough for him being where it's safe. So I'm going the expensive route to keep him safe by ordering a 6-7 feet enclosure that has a roof and the light is covered by a screening to keep him from touching it. My building skills aren't good enough to make something like that. I'm afraid of his burns causing serious problems


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 24, 2016)

Your tegu burn will become or get serious if your light remain too close.. You have to rise it higher, if your lighting isn't heating the way you want it. You have to stop using those spot basking lights from petco because there really not good for bigger lizards.. Get the powersun or a 45-50 watt halogen flood light


----------



## Crisis (Jan 24, 2016)

Jrock23 said:


> Your tegu burn will become or get serious if your light remain too close.. You have to rise it higher, if your lighting isn't heating the way you want it. You have to stop using those spot basking lights from petco because there really not good for bigger lizards.. Get the powersun or a 45-50 watt halogen flood light


I already use a powersun because I know about the other bulbs being bad for them. I will raise it and keep an eye on him until that new enclosure arrives. Thank you very much. My tegu and I appreciate it!


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 24, 2016)

No problem... Also monitor the behavior it also may cause stress.. Best of luck, and i would love to see the new enclosure.. If you have any more questions always feel free to ask..


----------



## Katarzyna (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey. 
Im new Tegu owner from Poland and there arent as many tegus in here so i have no support. My tegu get all black back and I dont know is it burned or something else happend. Please give me spme advice.


----------



## Guman (Feb 25, 2019)

Katarzyan have you seen this area turn lighter in color? What are your temperatures and how are you measuring them?


----------

